# Will they get along?



## KJS3639 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Kori, and by this time tomorrow night, I may be a first time GSD owner! I made sure to take my time and find a good breeder that I feel comfortable with and have asked many questions. I guess my one big concern that I can't seem to get out of my mind is wondering whether or not the new dog and our current dog will get along. The puppy is a male, and our current dog is a 3 1/2 year old male Pomeranian. I have babied him to death and am afraid that they may not get along due to both being males, size difference, temperment difference, etc. etc. I am also worried that he has been an "only child" for so long that he won't like another dog. As you can probably tell I am a huge worrier and just want all to get along and enjoy eachother's company. Stewie (my Pom) is a lover and just can't get enough play time when he is around other dogs and that is why I am thinking this will be good for him to have another dog around! I am hoping that they will be ok, but just maybe need to reassurance. Please help to put a worried mom's mind at ease!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

The problem is NOT going to be the puppy.

How well do you know your Pom? How well is he socialized? How is he with other dogs? How is he with male dogs? Female dogs (does it matter?). Does he like puppies? Has he been well socialized so nothing fazes him? He played with big dogs before? 

This is ALL about all the training, socialization and knowledge of your 3 1/2 year old Pom. Puppies are crazy bundles of energy, and a GSD puppy may fry the last nerve of a smaller dog that's not used to it. 

But if you HAVE got a Pom with a great solid temperment. Who does as well with males as females (and you KNOW it). And is great with puppies (and you KNOW it). Along with enjoying large dogs as well as small (and you KNOW it). Then with crate training and management to get the puppy to learn not to 'break' the Pom, you should do fine. Vigilance at all times though, like if you had a human baby or a cat in the home. Smaller is more easily injured by a playing puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome from another in MI. I don't have small dogs, but many here do and you'll get good advice I am sure. My dad has a pom and I think they think they are big dogs in a little dogs body. So that may be either good or bad! My concern would be the same sex thing and size of course. Opposite sex seem to do better, but I'll let others weigh in...
Anyway, we love pictures ~so after the dust settles, please post some!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

I think this 'subject' line will get more responses, so if people can either cut/paste or reply to it.....


----------



## KJS3639 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

Thanks onyx'girl









I know that Stewie gets along really well with other dogs, but he has never been around such a large dog as a GSD. I think the largest dog he has been around was my parent's 40-ish lbs. Sheltie (female who has sinced passed away). She wasn't really into Stewie since she was older. He really enjoys being around my family's dogs, but I think he enjoys them more than they enjoy him. He gets really excited and wants to play, play, and play some more whether the other dog be male or female. From what I have seen, majority of the dogs he is around seem to get a little annoyed with him becuase he just is so active. The other "bigger" dog he has been around is my grandparent's dog who is a Cockapoo (entering senior part of his life), and when Stewie was a baby, I set him on a bench in my grandma's house while I ran to grab something really quick, and he jumped down and went over by Mickey (cockapoo) who was by my grandpa who had food. Well, Mickey attacked Stewie and I have been super nervous about him being around dogs bigger than him since. I have been told that no matter what, Stewie will be the dominant of the two if they are raised together whether it be male or female, but there is going to be a huge size difference obviously. Stewie is only 8.4 lbs. and the puppy is supposed to be between 80 and 90 lbs. full grown.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*



> Quote: I have been told that no matter what, Stewie will be the dominant of the two if they are raised together whether it be male or female


Not so! You will need to be VERY observant of dog behavior to determine if the GSD will accept Stewie as top dog, if Stewie will hand over the reins without conflict or if there will be a power struggle. If rank changes, you need to pay attention to who is where in the ladder and not try to change it. If there is a power struggle, you, as Ultimate Supreme Emperor of Foods and Walkies, must set the rules when it comes to squabbles. Decide what you will tolerate and how much and use separations/time outs accordingly. Be aware that once maturity kicks in for the new guy, things may go smoothly or they may need to be separated for life in the event of just plain not tolerating each other. Are you prepared to play Doggie Shuffle in the event they cannot coexist completely together?

Welcome to the board! Your pom sounds fun. Got any photos?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*



> Originally Posted By: DianaM
> 
> 
> > Quote: I have been told that no matter what, Stewie will be the dominant of the two if they are raised together whether it be male or female
> ...


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

You can't baby a GSD too much. You have to have lots of training and disclipline first then baby the dog. Socialize the pom with larger dogs first. See how that goes. Poms are great little dogs. Stewie is a cute name







Good luck!!


----------



## KJS3639 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

My fiance, Justin, and I have been back and forth all night trying to decide what to do. We don't want to put Stewie in harms way, but we are also willing to put the puppy through the proper training in order to prevent that as much as possible. Would taking them to training together be a good bonding experience, or no? We really want them to be best pals! The breeder said that the sire, Dax, would lick you to death before he would hurt you, and the dam, Dunja, has a little more drive, but is a very sweet girl. She said the temperment of the dog should be great. 

I am just wondering since the puppy is a boy if we should even bother going tonight to look at him? Another thing is, Stewie does not have a routine. Ever since he was a puppy he never had an eating schedule. He has a little shallow dish that we fill every day to day and a half that he slowly eats from. Would that be an issue? Also, Stewie does not go in a crate, would that pose a problem if Stewie is out and the puppy is in? My head is spinning with all of the potential issues, but is also spinning with all of the good things that could come of it too


----------



## KJS3639 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

Oh yeah, here are some pics of Stewie, mom, dad, and puppy:

Stewie half out of it:









Stewie looking guilty because he chewed my bra at our old apartment (in a house now, yay):









Dam, Dunja:









Sire, Dax:









Puppy:


----------



## Amac (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

I know three different people with Poms and two of them tried to introduce new dogs to the family and it was a disaster. Although, their dogs hated everyone and everything and I would bet money weren't socialized well as pups. Good luck! 

Your pup looks awesome!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

Generally speaking, it's much better to get the OPPOSITE sex when adding a new dog to the family.

Additionally, female GSD's tend to be smaller (are SUPPOSED to be smaller).

Are all the female puppies already taken? If so, possibly you may want to hold off a bit and wait for another breeder with a female puppy? If that would be best for your current dog (the Pomeranian) then that's what I'd do. I know when I think of adding another dog, it's with the knowledge my MAJOR concern is the current dog(s) (and cats). They were there first and I need to do EVERYTHING I can to make the transition go well. Finding a 'responsible' breeder who knows their dogs and how well they do with other dogs (not a breeder who just takes my $$$$$ lets me take any puppy, says good bye and is out of my life forever...), works with me for the best puppy in their litter for my life/situation....


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

I have a chihuahua Charlie. He likes to play, but mostly is afraid of most dogs to start. He was a year old when I got Alex, and Alex was a 6 month old huge puppy! They were both males, and it turned out really well. I also have a female Australian Shepherd, so if there was something to add to the problems they had plenty. Charlie now sleeps on Alex, and they are always playing. Usually Charlie's in Alex's mouth, but he is careful not to hurt him, well, too much anyway









DianaM's post was excellent I would recommend re-reading it and storing it away for future use! I especially love this part:

"If there is a power struggle, you, as Ultimate Supreme Emperor of Foods and Walkies, must set the rules when it comes to squabbles"

What it comes down to, is if you are willing to train and MANAGE them to create a situation that will work. 

I see a red flag with one of your last sentences, "Stewie does not go in a crate". Is it that he will not go, or he has never had to be in one?

I would rather rotate the two using crates for both. Then both Stewie and the new puppy will get individual time and a place to rest without being bothered by the other.

Additionally, your puppy will probably cause some issues with food if Stewie is used to free feeding. Because he will gobble that food up if he gets a chance.

That is where the crate could come in handy again, because you can feed them in their crates, or rotate one out a time to feed. 

These are all things that are great for prevention of problems, or if problems develop.

Does Stewie know any commands? I think training for them both would be great, I don't think it would be bonding for them, but it will help a lot!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeGenerally speaking, it's much better to get the OPPOSITE sex when adding a new dog to the family.
> 
> Additionally, female GSD's tend to be smaller (are SUPPOSED to be smaller).
> 
> Are all the female puppies already taken? If so, possibly you may want to hold off a bit and wait for another breeder with a female puppy? If that would be best for your current dog (the Pomeranian) then that's what I'd do. I know when I think of adding another dog, it's with the knowledge my MAJOR concern is the current dog(s) (and cats). They were there first and I need to do EVERYTHING I can to make the transition go well. Finding a 'responsible' breeder who knows their dogs and how well they do with other dogs (not a breeder who just takes my $$$$$ lets me take any puppy, says good bye and is out of my life forever...), works with me for the best puppy in their litter for my life/situation....


Yes. And while male-male or female-female can work, with your worries and concerns, and love of Stewie (from Family Guy? and he is ADORABLE-I love poms) I would do everything in my power to get the right breeder and the right dog for him. 

Or even look at young adult rescues. My Bella could deal with any small dog, and believes she is actually a poodle. I got her at 8 months. 

Because here's one of the deals with dogs of the same sex-they can do fine for the first couple of years, then the younger alpha peaks and if there is such a size difference it could be dangerous. 

There are females I have met that I would not trust with any other dog, more so than males. So it is all about the individual. 

I am thinking that I would continue looking at some of the breeders on this board who are so careful about matches and see their practices and find someone with practices like that. They are very approachable and will help you to refine your questions and concerns so that you can express them to another breeder, and let you know the kinds of answers you should be looking for. 

Set everyone up to succeed that way! And in the meantime, get Stewie involved in NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) and in some training, and find someone with a big dog like mine who will safely teach him how to react/deal with a dog that is 6x bigger than he is (so like...us and an overisized tiger).


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

I hope that is an old picture of the puppy because he looks VERY young. (Sure is a cutie though.)

Free feeding is generally not a good idea and as was said, the pup will eat Stewies food. BUT changing Stewie to a meal schedule won't hurt him. Dogs are adaptable.

I agree with getting a female puppy instead, even if that means waiting for another litter or finding another breeder.

The fact that Stewie doesn't do crates is a "non- issue" as far as I am concerned. I don't crate my 2 adult dogs, but I can still confine my pup and either leave the adults loose or put them in another room.


----------



## KJS3639 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

The picture of the pup is about a week old, so six almost seven weeks old at that point. He was born 12-22-08. 

It's not that Stewie _won't _ go in a crate, it's just that never has to. We crated him for the first few months while he was a puppy at night, and crated him for much more than a few months when we would leave to go somewhere. Now he is confined to the kitchen when we are gone, and in bed with us at night. 

I think what we will do then is wait and get a female. I wanted to do a female in the first place for the very reasons that you guys were mentioning, but was told by people (including the breeders) that they would be fine together. I would personally feel more comfortable with a female. I will let you guys know what happens. I really appreciate all of the kind words and advice









I know that the breeder we are working with is having another litter very soon so we will talk to her. We will also keep on looking for a good breeder that doesn't want an arm and a leg for a good tempered female pup. If anyone knows of any reputable breeders in Michigan that have or will be having a litter of pups, please feel free to pm me. Thanks a ton!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*



> Originally Posted By: KJS3639
> 
> We will also keep on looking for a good breeder that doesn't want an arm and a leg for a good tempered female pup.


I'm glad that you decided to wait.

What do you call "an arm and a leg"? Most "good breeders" charge $1000 + for a pup. (And I would say that $1200 and up is more common.)


----------



## KJS3639 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*

I have looked at some really nice looking puppies that were $1500 and I just about fell out of my chair. I would honestly like to stay under a $1000.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 'Old' Pomerian and new GSD puppy...Problems?*



> Quote:I think what we will do then is wait and get a female. I wanted to do a female in the first place for the very reasons that you guys were mentioning, but was told by people (including the breeders) that they would be fine together.


I think that would be realy smart for the humans and for Stewie! 

Truthfully, this also will give you alot more time to find a responsible breeder AND possibly save up a bit more money if needed. Most important is finding a 'responsible' breeder who will help you, support you, and make sure they make the best match between your current family and the puppy to be!

You should be able to fine a great pup for around $1000 or even less if you work with a breeder. Considering there are alot of $$$$$ health problems in the breed if you use a backyard breeder, I'd rather pay on the front end for the best genetics a great breeder can give, then on the back end to a vet to try to fix issues....

Here's info to look at to kind of split out 'responsible' breeders from lesser ones. Kind of explains why you may pay more, but WHAT you are paying for is important.

http://www.geocities.com/petsburgh/fair/1901/chart.html

http://www.dogplay.com/Breeding/ethics.html

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/breeder.html


----------

